# PB avec IGeneration...



## MisterDrako (21 Mai 2011)

Bsr,

Voila le soucis...

J'ai installé l'appli IGeneration depuis 2jours sur mon IPad2
et à chaque fois que je veux repondre à un post
Depuis cette appli le clavier ne m'apparait pas (sf pour le titre du message...)

Bizarre.... Quelqu'un a t'il ce PB ?

Sur la version "internet" tout marche nickel....

Merci....

Et ? Les applications dont on parle dans MacGeneration, ce sont les applications "Mac" ! Pour les applications comme "iGeneration", il y a le forum &#8230; iGeneration ! 

On déménage.


----------



## ced68 (23 Mai 2011)

Salut, 
Oui il y a un bug sur l'utilisation du forum. Il faut cliquer sur la touche Aa (pour changer la police je crois) et du coup, le texte devient éditable ! 
Bizarre, mais ça marche comme ça avant une éventuelle correction de l'équipe !


----------



## timbx33 (23 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Salut,
> Oui il y a un bug sur l'utilisation du forum. Il faut cliquer sur la touche Aa (pour changer la police je crois) et du coup, le texte devient éditable !
> Bizarre, mais ça marche comme ça avant une éventuelle correction de l'équipe !



exactement ! faut cliquer sur A/A


----------



## MisterDrako (23 Mai 2011)

aaaah ok ok ok :rateau::rateau::rateau:

merci les zamis je teste des que possible alooors ...


dommage en effet car la presentation est superbe je trouve .....


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Mai 2011)

Effectivement là ..... Ça marche .....


----------

